# Shedding with StripHair



## davidsonknollfarm

I have seen this magical shedder on Facebook and the internet. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. Does it really work that well? Love to know before I buy one. 

Lisa


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

*Here is the website for StripHair*

StripHair & StripMist â€“ The only horse grooming system you'll ever need!


----------



## natisha

I don't know about that product but the edge of a farrier's old rasp works great.


----------



## SueNH

I saw that on facebook too. Not a single shot of the working side. I know one tool that was all the rage the last couple years was nothing more than hacksaw blades embedded in a block of wood.

I'm still weeks away from any serious shedding.


----------



## Hailey1203

My worry would be stripping all the hair before winter is actually over. Here in alberta we have about 6 fake spring before it actually happens.


----------



## jaydee

Can't see where it tells you what's in their magical mist stuff so I wouldn't buy it


----------



## cakemom

Use a furminator, much better. 
And I start now giving BOSS so that new coat is super shiny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SueNH said:


> I saw that on facebook too. Not a single shot of the working side. I know one tool that was all the rage the last couple years was nothing more than hacksaw blades embedded in a block of wood.
> 
> I'm still weeks away from any serious shedding.


That's the SleekEZ. I have a homemade one (exactly what you described: a hacksaw blade embedded in a smoothed block of wood) that I bought for $1 at a tack sale. LOVE that thing! The beast grows a 4" winter coat that is at least double-layered (sometimes I think it's almost TRIPLE-layered!) and this is the only thing I've found that works even remotely decently.


----------



## Saddlebag

My horses have a nice sandy area to roll it. It does a fine job of shedding them out. Leaves them shiney to boot. A friend has the woolliest herd of minis. I'd told her about the sand so she had a load bro't in. The guy just dumped it in a big pile without spreading it. Did the mini's care? They were all over it trying to roll. Talk about entertaining!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That's the SleekEZ. I have a homemade one (exactly what you described: a hacksaw blade embedded in a smoothed block of wood) that I bought for $1 at a tack sale. LOVE that thing! The beast grows a 4" winter coat that is at least double-layered (sometimes I think it's almost TRIPLE-layered!) and this is the only thing I've found that works even remotely decently.


Can you take a picture of your hacksaw blade tool. I would love to see it.


----------



## gingerscout

Furminator.. I know they used to make equine ones, don't know if they still do, but with our Shepherd it could get a small dog's worth of hair out every brushing


----------



## SueNH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48Hm4xdetH0
If you google sleekEZ lots of pictures come up.

Here is another variation of a shedding tool that looks easy to make.

Double Shedding Blade Pink | eBay

I bought one of the knockoff furminators that tractor supply sells. I didn't like it. Felt like I was pulling hair out and a regular shedding blade worked faster.

Hacksaw blades can be bought pretty cheap. Experiment if your handy.


----------



## Dustyisace

I don't know about that type of clipper but you can get silent clippers.


----------



## Cynical25

Saddlebag said:


> My horses have a nice sandy area to roll it. It does a fine job of shedding them out. Leaves them shiney to boot...


In the 2 years I've owned my current horse, I've never seen him roll, nor had to brush off any evidence indicating he's done so! Everyone else will be covered in dirt, mud, or shavings and he'll only have a spot on his belly where he laid down. Not that I'm complaining, of course!

My preference for shedding out is a long-tooth rubber curry in each hand - brings up a ton of hair and they love the massage (my current horse literally drools in enjoyment.) Some days I'll follow up with a light swipe of a traditional shedding blade, but running a metal blade across the hair doesn't do any favors to the coat's natural shine.


----------



## verona1016

Hailey1203 said:


> My worry would be stripping all the hair before winter is actually over. Here in alberta we have about 6 fake spring before it actually happens.


Most shedding tools only get out hair that has already fallen out at the root. Given a good sandy spot to roll, the horse would probably remove most of it himself, so I doubt there's any risk to 'helping it along.'


----------



## Dustyisace

I wouldn't use it. Dont trust it without having advice first, and noone seems to have advised you.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

Thanks for all your suggestions. Personally, I love those big rubber curry comb-like things that you attach to a wall or a shed and the horses can scratch them selves on it. I have also heard that you can get road cleaning brushes (you know those big round ones that attach to the front of a truck and clean the roads after the winter) and slip it over a post and the horses scratch on them too. My mini would love that.  So much hair on a little body -- takes for ever to shed out. Birds love it though.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Our horses have started to shed already....

Way to early.... Makes me wonder if they will need blankets.


----------



## Prisstine

I bought the hack saw blade style from this company. Love it and they shipped fast
EquiGroomer â€“ A grooming tool for horses, dogs and other pets.


----------



## Saddlebag

We are having a few false spring days and the boys seem to be holding on to their coats.


----------



## NBEventer

I'm a huge fan of my lava stone and good ol shedding blade. Lava stone is awesome for helping pull out the gross hair and shine the coat.

I've been eying that Striphair, from what people have told me it is basically one of those U shaped rubber sweat scrapers. 

I haven't used a ferminator, though i've heard they are great. 

Thankfully my girls are holding onto their coats so far. They are shedding slowly, but they are not dropping their coats by the hand fulls.


----------



## anndankev

davidsonknollfarm said:


> ... I love those big rubber curry comb-like things that you attach to a wall or a shed and the horses can scratch them selves on it.... .



What big rubber curry comb-like things that you attach to a wal?

Can you post a link? Will you, please?

Thanks


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

*equigroomer*



Prisstine said:


> I bought the hack saw blade style from this company. Love it and they shipped fast
> EquiGroomer â€“ A grooming tool for horses, dogs and other pets.


I was wondering how this one works. You can't see the blade. Can you take a photo of the blade side?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

anndankev said:


> What big rubber curry comb-like things that you attach to a wal?
> 
> Can you post a link? Will you, please?
> 
> Thanks


"Anndankev" I just did a search on google for scratch posts for horses and a whole munch of images came up. I have never used one, but thinking about it.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

Days are longer so they are shedding. Even if it is cold.


----------



## Saddlebag

Horses will shed according to daylight hours. Those farther south with stronger sunlight will shed out sooner than those in the north. No shedding blade will remove more hair that that which is has already let go. Be careful that these grooming gimmicks don't cut the new growth or the coat will appear dull.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

Saddlebag said:


> Horses will shed according to daylight hours. Those farther south with stronger sunlight will shed out sooner than those in the north. No shedding blade will remove more hair that that which is has already let go. Be careful that these grooming gimmicks don't cut the new growth or the coat will appear dull.


That being said, I have a mare that I am breeding and the vet asked me to put her on lights 16 hours a day. She grows a really super thick coat. She has been on lights since January 1 or something close to that. I have been holding off shedding her b/c it's still cold here (western NY). But today I could tell she was itchy so I took the old fashion shedding blade to her. LOL. I have never pulled that much hair off a horse at one time and at this time of year. Wow. Kinda fun. Birds are going to have a hay day! or a Hair day!


----------



## ctec377

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I was wondering how this one works. You can't see the blade. Can you take a photo of the blade side?



Me too! I watched the entire video. They never show the blade. Seems odd


----------



## Saddlebag

A few days ago went to spend a little time with the boys. That was short lived as the qh is blowing his coat. Walking anywhere near him meant a faceful of hair which then wound up on my hands as I tried to wipe it away. Lost cause. I used to shed out my mare (think grizzly bear coat) with hubby's old hacksaw blades. I preferred them as they were a little dull. Because he had a welding business we paid 20cents per blade then I used the cast-offs.


----------



## verona1016

ctec377 said:


> Me too! I watched the entire video. They never show the blade. Seems odd


I believe it's a solid block of special rubber- no blade to show!


----------



## NBEventer

My hubby made me a shedding blade last week. Its a hacksaw blade in a block of wood. Best thing i've ever used and my horses love it as it gets all their itches.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

NBEventer can you take a picture of it? I would love to see it.


----------



## NBEventer

I'll get pics tonight when I get home! Hopefully I remember lol. I am a scatter brain on the best of days and today seems worse haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Finally remembered to get a picture lol. Love this thing so much! It seriously just makes the hair slide right off them better then any lava stone, shedding blade or curry comb.


----------



## waresbear

Homemade Sleekez, well done!


----------



## NBEventer

I couldn't bring myself to spend the ridiculous amount of money for a real sleekez. This one cost $2 to make. We just took a piece of a tree branch and sanded it down(it was already dried out because hubby had made a walking cane with the rest of it awhile ago) and put a little slit into it to slide the hacksaw blade and voila! Home made sleekez!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's pretty much what mine looks like. LOVE that thing!


----------



## Saddlebag

I just hold each end of a hacksaw blade with thumbsand forefinger and form it into a slight arc which seems to work better that a straight blade.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm

NBEventer said:


> Finally remembered to get a picture lol. Love this thing so much! It seriously just makes the hair slide right off them better then any lava stone, shedding blade or curry comb.


Cool, I was thinking is would be serrated like a saw.


----------



## BoldComic

A dog shedding blade works really well to. It's like a curry comb but only one big loop rather than several loops inside each other. It doesn't clog up like a curry and works way better. Plus you can pick one up for under $5. Furminator is good but only use it during shedding season. You can actually damage the coat if you use it too much.


----------

